# What movies have you walked out on in the theater?



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've walked out on two --

2001: A Space Oddysey

Hereafter (That one really stunk.  Asked for refund in the theater.  I got it.)


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> 2016. Not because the movie sucked, but because I ended up with a migraine.


 I fell asleep at the movie 'Wag the Dog' and my date woke me up and we walked out.

I wish I had walked out of the movie 'Titanic'. I had the first migraine I'd had in over 30 yrs (and the last one I've had).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never walked out of a movie....

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Moulin Rouge.  That movie should have come with a warning for migraine sufferers....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I absolutely loved Moulin Rouge and have it on DVD.  But my girlfriend who was with me told me later that she would have walked out if she hadn't been with me.


Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I absolutely loved Moulin Rouge and have it on DVD. But my girlfriend who was with me told me later that she would have walked out if she hadn't been with me.
> 
> 
> Betsy


i think the headache was incubating before i got there... about 20 minutes in, i just couldn't deal.

interestingly enough i have never walked out of a live show. well, one concert.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> i think the headache was incubating before i got there... about 20 minutes in, i just couldn't deal.


I can see that.  Now I think I'm going to have to watch it again....

Betsy


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Barry Lyndon with Ryan O'Neal and Marisa Berenson.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I never actually walked out of a movie, but I came close with _Terminal Velocity_, a 1990s action flick starring Charlie Sheen, that was just terminally stupid. And came close again when a trailer before the film I'd come to see upset me very badly. I eventually watched the film and complained about the trailer later. I don't even remember what the film was. Either _X-Men Wolverine_ or one of the _Twilight_ sequels.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

The Thing, John Carpenter version. It was just too gory for me and I'm not a horror fan...The Spouse Thingy was enjoying it but suggested we leave because he really didn't want to torture me. That, and I had my face in his lap to avoid seeing anything on the screen, and at the time we were in very-Mormon-Provo, and it looked reallllly bad


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The Thin Red Line. Went with a buddy and we both liked war movies....couldn't stomach this one and had to leave. Too much fake pretentious artsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I Wanted to walk out of Battle Beyond the Stars, an old science fiction clunker.  But it was part of a double feature with The Private Eyes, a Don Knotts movie that I really wanted to see.  So I stuck it out.  But never again for that movie!


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books (Aug 30, 2011)

_Autumn in New Yor_k with Richard Gere and Winona Ryder ... just terrible! More than anything it pissed me off that it had the name Autumn in the title as its my favorite time of year, and I often visit NYC... crappy movie, crappy title ... just crappy!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have never walked out of a movie.  I may have stopped watching movies on VHS or DVD throughout my life, but never walked out of a movie theater.  Even the bad movies can be fun if you are there with friends.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Mom & I walked out on Ishtar when I was a teenager.
DH & I walked out on Bringing out the Dead.
I think there was a third one that was so bad I can't remember the name.


----------



## NancyHerkness (Aug 1, 2012)

_Sin City._ First I fell asleep. Then it got too noisy to sleep through so I left. It's very rare that I either sleep or leave during a movie so this one must have been pretty bad.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I walked out of _Knowing_. It was truly horrible.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

_Sin City_ is definitely not a film for everyone, though I quite enjoyed it.

That said, _Sin City_ is one of the very few cases where I recall seeing someone else walking out of the film and it was not because if misbehaving kids or the like.

When _Sin City_ came out, there was some kind of license dispute between German cinema operators and film distributors. So _Sin City_ and a couple of other films that would otherwise have been multiplex fare were shown only in independent cinemas instead, mostly arthouse type places. So I saw _Sin City_ at a cinema in a wealthy but conservative neighbourhood that is mostly known for quiet, arty films. In the audience, there was me and my friend, a couple of young men (i.e. typical action film audience) and two ladies in their sixties, who looked just like the sort of conservative upper middle class people living in that part of the city, but didn't look like the sort of people who would normally watch something like _Sin City_ at all.

So the lights went off, the film starts and in the first ten minutes or so there a contract killer does a job. It's really very obvious where the scene is going. But when the hitman pulled the trigger, both ladies cried out. Then one said to the other, "I think this is not [whatever film they had come to see]." Turned out they had accidentally walked into the wrong theatre and whatever they wanted to see was showing on the other screen.


----------



## Low Kay Hwa (Jun 15, 2012)

_The Perfect Storm_.

The story is basically about...a storm. I would have stormed out if the lights were on.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

The movie *Sneakers*. Only because a power outage cut electricity to the whole plaza and everyone walked out!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I walked out of Platoon - far too violent. I also walked out of Hannibal. Didn't care for Julianne Moore in place of Jodie Foster.


----------



## Mel Odious (Feb 29, 2012)

_Tank_ with James Garner. Two hours of running actors around so a guy can run over stuff with a tank. So bad and so obvious that we waited and got up to leave at the "climax."

_Leonard, Part 6_ with Bill Cosby. A you-know-it-when-you-see-it disaster: gone in the first five.

_Rango_, with Johnny Depp. First three minutes looked promising, then lapsed into the usual "look at the funny stuff we can do with x-mation" show. Left to do the grocery shopping while mom & the kids finished the movie. Much more interesting show when two Chinese women got into a fight over the last watermelon at the grocery.

Kids say I have snored through every Claymation with talking animals.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Mousetrap. It was awful.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am very amused by the list that has been forming here.  While I agree that some of them are bad movies - I have sat through nearly every single one of them - on purpose.  LOL.  For example, Tank with James Garner?  Yeah, saw that in the theater with my whole family and we had a blast and loved it.  Rango?  Some critics say it's the best animated movie EVER.  My fiance and I were disappointed, but stayed until the end.  

Buying a movie ticket just costs too much, not to at least see it through to the end.

Also, LOVED Sin City.  Great film.  And have watched it again several times on cable.  Oh, and The Thing is one of my all-time favorite movies, period, any genre, end of story.  Classic.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I walked out halfway through Woody Allen's _Stardust Memories_, then saw it again on the TV a few years later and realized that I'd made a terrible mistake. Sometimes movies simply catch you in the wrong mood, and it's your fault rather than theirs. But not always.


----------



## Aaron Scott (May 27, 2012)

I wanted to walk out of the Romeo and Juliet from the nineties but was with people.  I may rent it now just so I can shut it off and even the score.

I was barely able to sit through Avengers the 19th time.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I absolutely loved Moulin Rouge and have it on DVD. But my girlfriend who was with me told me later that she would have walked out if she hadn't been with me.
> 
> 
> Betsy


It gives me the flu. When I watch Moulin Rouge I get the flu. Oh, I know this doesn't make sense, but I gave my deluxe set away anyhow. 

(My quirks are part of me.)

I've never walked out on a movie, 'cept during Suburbia ... but that was because of unruly kids.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Stephen_Melling said:


> The movie *Sneakers*. Only because a power outage cut electricity to the whole plaza and everyone walked out!


Then I guess this counts. We walked out on Singing in the Rain this year. About 5 minutes left and the DVR copy (yes, I paid money to see it on a DVR in a theater -- never again) had a corrupt copy of the movie. The DVR rebooted (and we could see it) and they tried to fast forward through the movie to where we were and it happened again. The lights then came on and we were offered passes to come back to another movie.

Everyone was laughing louder then the scene in the movie where the curtain shows who is really singing.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh man, I love the movie Sneakers, too!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. It got great critical reviews, and I really thought I'd like it. I made it through about 45 minutes and then bolted. Hated the story, hated the tone of the movie, and the visuals.

I did (somehow) sit through all of Raising Arizona, another one with (mystifying to me) excellent critical reviews that I hated. However, I have never been able to talk myself into seeing another Coen Brothers movie after that. I come close when I read a good review, but then I remember how much I disliked Raising Arizona and change my mind.

I recently started using Amazon Prime, and I've now decided that I'll hold off on any movie I'm not totally sure about, and view it later via AP (or for a couple of dollars, anyway), rather than waste money in the theatre. The current rate for my local theatre is up to $13.25, so even if an Amazon movie is $4 to rent, it's still worth it.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

_Pirates of the Carribean_. The theatre was so full we were given front row seats just a few feet from the screen. It was dizzying and impossible to watch that close, so we exchanged our tickets for a later showing.

Also _Castaway_. The movie broke but we were given refunds.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Independence Day:  I kept going out to the toilets, looking for something interesting to do.
Reservoir Dogs:  But only for ten minutes during the scary bit.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

The one and only movie I've walked out on was Twilight. My girlfriends were gushing about how great the movie was and that I just "_had_" to go. I went, I sat through the first fifteen minutes, and I walked out. I did end up suffering through it at a birthday party at my husband's grandmother's house (his aunt was watching it), but at that time I could make fun of everything I saw and didn't have to worry about getting shushed or having popcorn thrown at me.


----------

